# oxycodone vs oxycotton



## wl2008 (Jun 12, 2007)

whats the difference? I got a small bottle of 7.5mg codone tablets but im allergic to acetaminophen so I cant take them  so i was thinking about giving them to some friends but trying to figure out what I got


----------



## awalkingtalkingenigma (Jun 12, 2007)

They're one in the same. Oxycontin is just oxycodone and "some filler," unlike Percocet, which contains acetaminophen.


----------



## wl2008 (Jun 13, 2007)

the bottle says oxycodene but when i google the pill (watson 824)it says 500mg acetaminophen 7.5mg codene


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah almost all oxycodone (vicodin) is paired with acetaminophen, if your allergic to it then DO NOT TAKE THOSE


----------



## videoman40 (Jun 13, 2007)

You got vikodins dude, it's not the same thing as Oxycontin at all.
There both good though, just completely different.
Peace


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 13, 2007)

Oxycodone is not vicodin!!!

Hydrocodone is vicodin which is different from oxycodone


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 13, 2007)

Oxycontin is time released oxycodone.

Lortab, Vicodin, and Norco are generic names for Hydrocodone.
Acetaminaphen=Tylenol.
Norco has the least Tylenol per pill.

Percocet is codene.

Ms Contin = morphine.

All of the above are opiates.

You know each pill has a number and letter code.
There are websites that will tell you what pill you have.


----------



## videoman40 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sorry, you are correct, I had to get up and check my bottles.
It happens.
Peace



Zekedogg said:


> Oxycodone is not vicodin!!!
> 
> Hydrocodone is vicodin which is different from oxycodone


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey that wasn't targeted to you vid I was just simply stating a fact.....


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 17, 2007)

as far as i knew oxycontin is totally different than oxycodone. oxycontin is like prescription heroin only cleaner. unless your pil;ls say there is tylenol in them there isnt. they have to list everything in the pill. they will do the same thing though pretty much just that oxycontin is more potent. people would rob drug stores for the shit.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jun 17, 2007)

Oxy"contin".....the "contin" is short for *contin*uous because they are TIMED RELEASE pills. This is the ONLY difference betwween oxycontin and oxycodone. Oxycontin IS oxycodone..it's just delivered differently to your bloodstram because it's slow release.

both are fuckin wicked. they are your friend and your enemy at the same time and they will turn on you very quickly and put yer nuts in the adiction vice before you know it...

I spent 3 years on em..got addicted..then got dropped like a hot potato by my doc and went into fuckin withdrawal for 3 days after I told him I was using medical marijuana...

stick with the weed, kids. I swear..I've done all the drugs out there over the last 35+ years and this one...well..it was BIGGER than I was and just ate my ass alive...

it's NO FUN chasing that pill bottle around and bein a slave. Yer playin with fire with these things...

bt dt


----------



## Theweedman (Jun 17, 2007)

oxycontin is alot more powerful trust me all you have to do is take a paper towel and run cold water on a corner then take the pill and roll it on the wet corner intill the time relase comes off. 

but for the difference here you go 
The drugs themselves are the same. The preparations are different. Oxycontin contains more oxycodone than percocet, but it is also prepared as a "sustained release", or "time release". This means they can give a large dose, which will slowly be released over a period of time to maintain a steady concentration in the body. Recreational users crush the Oxycontin pills, releasing the oxycodone from its microencapsulation, and getting a high dosage of powder (which contains binders and fillers making it inappropriate for injection and increasing the damage done by snorting).

There are plans in the works to create a new preparation of Oxycontin which would also contain microencapsulated naloxone (an opiate antagonist which blocks the effects of opiates). With this product, if the pill is taken orally, the naloxone would be released and the opiate would have its desired effects. But if the pill is crushed then the naloxone would also be released along with the oxycodone and the opiate would no longer be effective. The manufacturer is working to develop this (or a similar) product but it now looks that it will be several years before such a product hits the market.

One of the most important things to note about the current Oxycontin products is that for inexperienced uses, a single crushed pill could result in a fatal overdose because the oxycodone is released quickly into the system instead of the intended sustained release. Once the body has become habituated to the opiates (in the short term), users can tolerate much higher doses safely, but this is one of the more common ways people get into trouble with opiates and what causes many deaths with other opiates (heroin, etc).


----------



## Endoe (Jun 19, 2007)

Also someone said hydrocodone is vicodin and it isnt. Actual vicodin isnt manufactured anymore. Hydrocodone is the less potent generic form.


----------



## trapper (Jun 20, 2007)

Oxycontin take it for three weeks then stop.take oxycodone for three weeks then stop.the differance is night and day.you tell me which makes you sick and crave.oxycontins are more like morhine while a hundred mg oxycodine is equivilant to about three and a half t3,s.i dont remember it all but i have had them both for extended periods and i will tell oxycontins i would never touch again.oxycodones no problem except the dame to the liver.but it is still not as rough on the guts as t3's.


----------



## sine143 (Jun 20, 2007)

ok, i have to pill bottles here in fromt of me

one says "OXYCOD/APAP 5/325 mg sub for percocet
the other says
APAP/Codeine 300/30
sub for tylenol W/codeine.

whats the difference, and how do they relate to oxycontin.

also, what is T3's?


----------



## trapper (Jun 21, 2007)

t3's are tylenol 3,but i dont know how to explain to you the differance between the two.just that oxy contins generally have a greater amount of oxycodone in it but in slow release.that is why people chew and crank oxycontins.i believe that oxycondone is a more refined stage of the opiate then codeine.but hey i have not the education to explain it,so i suggest you research it,i think one of the above posts said it right.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 25, 2007)

1 big difference is you can fire up oxy's unlike the others.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not a pharmacist..but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...

APAP/Codeine 300/30 This is a generic for McNeil "Tylenol 3" It's 300 mg of tylenol and 30 mg of CODEINE Phosphate. One of these pills has about the same effect as one of the Percs you have that are listed as "OXYCOD/APAP 5/325 mg (5 mg oxycodone and 325 mg of tylenol)

percodan is hydrocodone and tylenol

Vicodin is a brand name of the same mixture of drugs above (in a higher dose of oxycodone) and is not a drug in itself...like Valium is a brand name of the drug diazepam.

If anyone here lives in Canada they may know about codeine phosphate and can relay more about it. In short, you can buy bottles of the stuff with 8 mg of codeine phosphate and 500 mg (I believe) of tylenol in em OVER THE COUNTER w/o a script. Thing is..at least for me..I'll be sick on the tylenol WAYY before I'm ever buzzed on the codiene. Even so..it's still addicting.

and trapper...agreed...I spent 3+ years on oxycodone IR and still had withdrawals when I stopped...but nothing like it would have been with oxycontin because that stuff just keeps releasing and your body just keeps sayin YEAHHHHH BAAAAAAYYYY BBBBEEE" and when you stop..it's full on HIT THE BRAKES. 

my doc cut me off when I told him I was smoking med pot and had a license. Best thing that ever happened to me after quitting drinking alcohol 15+ years ago.

be careful all. 

bt dt


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 2, 2007)

haha Okay, there are a few alkaloids that are refined from opium in places like turkey and hungary and shitty places around there.... the important ones are codeine, morphine and then theres thebaine. now, codeine is used for mild pain relief and also when you have a cough.... we all know the syrup those rappers go on about and we all love it too.... tussionex haha. Morphine is the safest drug ever cause its not as euphoric and shit but it kills pain pretty damn good. Then theres thebaine...... the one used in the production of oxycodone. some may argue this but its a fact.... there is common misconceptions of what opiates we digest because once in us, it breaks down into things like hydromorphine and shit like that... so people assume thats what we're eating. not true. the answer to what the difference between oxycodone and oxycodone ER (extended release) has been answered.... they just put wax in to slow the metabolism down. Oxycontin is the name Purdue pharm. gave to their oxycodone ER pill. posters are right when they say not to fuck with this.... Its better than you could ever expect so it fucks you so hard in the end.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the further breakdown and insight, Ganzy1003. 

bt dt


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 2, 2007)

no problem, and it couldnt be any more true when you said its your best friend and enemy at the same time.... I think we both know this drug is shit.


----------



## ganjasmoker101 (Jul 5, 2007)

My question is what did you do to ger perscribed those?


----------



## cali-high (Jul 5, 2007)

your doctor where else????


----------



## Theweedman (Jul 5, 2007)

Read the previous post cali =] he said
"My question is what did you do to ger perscribed those?" he spelt get wrong but it cleary states he said what did you do... not where did you go...


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 5, 2007)

I broke my back/compressed 4 discs about 12 years ago that now causes chronic pain...I also have DDD on top of that ....so that's what I *did* to get 'em.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 5, 2007)

i've had two freinds die from oxycontin...

that shit can fuck you over big time...


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 10, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Oxycontin is time released oxycodone.
> 
> Lortab, Vicodin, and Norco are generic names for Hydrocodone.
> Acetaminaphen=Tylenol.
> ...


What's up my Opiate friends - Midgrade, nice job setting people straight. Just reading this thread has me lmao, there's so much BAD info... People have to be much more careful - as most of us know, this stuff can take over you LIFE. For YEARS. Of course, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, but... Percocet is definitely NOT codEIne. LOL. As you said, OxyContin is simply time released Oxycodone, just as MS Contin is time released Morphine Sulfate; Percocet is just Oxycodone with 325mg of Tylenol/Acetominiphen. 
And, uhh... Lortab, Vicodin, and Norco are BRAND names for Hydrocodone/Tylenol mixes. Vicodin: 5mg Hydrocodone/500mg Tylenol. Lortab: umm... same thing, but also a 10mg Hydrocodone/650mg Tylenol pill. Norco: 10mg Hydrocodone/325mg Tylenol. Norco is the most recent to go generic, and the rest have been around for a while.
Why the hell do people want to make oxycodone sound like a manageable drug?? WTF? OxyContin is Oxycodone with some fucking plastic in it. Same damn drug! Of course, since Oxycodone is only available 5 and 10mg strengths (and 2.5 now?), and OxyContin came out with doses up to 160mg in ONE DAMN PILL (discontinued a while back, I believe), there's a crazy HYPE to the OC, but it's the same shit. Addicts don't care if they have to take 1 pill or 20. Just be careful guys..... Sorry for the rant. PEACE. Anyone out there NOT in chronic pain, just don't Fuck around. Opiates can steal 10 years of your life before you even BLINK....................................


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 10, 2007)

tittyboi said:


> as far as i knew oxycontin is totally different than oxycodone. oxycontin is like prescription heroin only cleaner. unless your pil;ls say there is tylenol in them there isnt. they have to list everything in the pill. they will do the same thing though pretty much just that oxycontin is more potent. people would rob drug stores for the shit.


Dude, check yourself. Shut the fuck up if you don't know what you're talking about. Oxycontin IS Oxycodone. Oxycodone was simply never available in such high doses PER pill. IS THAT WHAT YOU MEANT? Is getting a 10mg Oxycontin, LIKE, Uh, Prescription Heroin (You mean Dilaudid, you dumb ass?), only cleaner, better than a 10mg Oxycodone? You mean you dig the plastic? WTF? This is not a GAME. This is life changing addictive shit. PEACE. Or something.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 10, 2007)

i preferred the time release oxycodone myself

it was just a nice mellowed out feeling all day

the 80mg atleast...

two of those in the morning and the world was ok





but then going to everybody you know for more is not a fun experience (fucking feinding)

i'll stick to bud thank you


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 10, 2007)

trapper said:


> Oxycontin take it for three weeks then stop.take oxycodone for three weeks then stop.the differance is night and day.you tell me which makes you sick and crave.oxycontins are more like morhine while a hundred mg oxycodine is equivilant to about three and a half t3,s.i dont remember it all but i have had them both for extended periods and i will tell oxycontins i would never touch again.oxycodones no problem except the dame to the liver.but it is still not as rough on the guts as t3's.


YOU'RE A FUCKING IDIOT. ANYONE EVER TOLD YOU THAT?


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 10, 2007)

beenthere donethat said:


> I'm not a pharmacist..but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...
> 
> APAP/Codeine 300/30 This is a generic for McNeil "Tylenol 3" It's 300 mg of tylenol and 30 mg of CODEINE Phosphate. One of these pills has about the same effect as one of the Percs you have that are listed as "OXYCOD/APAP 5/325 mg (5 mg oxycodone and 325 mg of tylenol)
> 
> ...


Holy shit. Some of you guys just have NO CLUE, do you? I'm actually NOT as big a prick as I sound, but people, get you're fucking information straight.
One Tylenol 3 is NOTHING like one Percocet.

Percodan is not fucking HYDROCODONE OR TYLENOL. Doesn't the whole PER thing give you a clue??? Try Oxycodone and aspirin. Why POST when you don't know what you're talking about??

"Vicodin is....(in a higher dose of oxycodone)..." What? umm... what?

Congrats on your kicking that 3 year habit, even though you're giving out bad info... The one thing you're absolutely right about is the withdrawal from a long acting opiate. Horrors beyond what most have EVER experienced. Try getting off Methadone. OC goes for 12 hours or so, Meth can last 24, 48, even 72 hours in someone with a slow metabolism. HELL. 

Be careful ALL. Catch the habit before it's caught you.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 10, 2007)

Opiates should be respected.
They are easily addicting.
I would not recomend them unless you need them and nothing else works.

I have used them recreationally.
If and when I do take them to get fucked up I take 15-20mg of hyrdrocodone with 2mg of time release xanax. ( I weigh 225lbs)
I do not recomend this for a usual consumption though.
It has been over a year since I took any.
I almost got hooked on them just playing around.
Be very careful or just don't even try it.


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 10, 2007)

huh i dint even kno they were related at all they both give me the itches but the oxycottin hi blows vics out the water. 1 80mg oc will get me more fucked than 10 500mg vics any day. just my opion


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 10, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> haha Okay, there are a few alkaloids that are refined from opium in places like turkey and hungary and shitty places around there.... the important ones are codeine, morphine and then theres thebaine. *now, codeine is used for mild pain relief and also when you have a cough.... we all know the syrup those rappers go on about and we all love it too.... tussionex haha. Morphine is the safest drug ever cause its not as euphoric and shit but it kills pain pretty damn good. *Then theres thebaine...... the one used in the production of oxycodone. some may argue this but its a fact.... there is common misconceptions of what opiates we digest because once in us, it breaks down into things like hydromorphine and shit like that... so people assume thats what we're eating. not true. the answer to what the difference between oxycodone and oxycodone ER (extended release) has been answered.... they just put wax in to slow the metabolism down. Oxycontin is the name Purdue pharm. gave to their oxycodone ER pill. posters are right when they say not to fuck with this.... Its better than you could ever expect so it fucks you so hard in the end.


So, there's Codeine in Tussionex? YOU SURE?? And Morphine's "the safest drug ever, and not euphoric", huh? Wow. There it is. Really glad you posted all that good info.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 10, 2007)

What you need is some Hycodan.
It is liquid hydrocodone.

Be very careful. It jacks me the hell up (like speed) if I take to much.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 10, 2007)

What the hell.
Morphine will stop your heart just like any other opiate if you take to much.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry for the bad info jazzman...it was from memory. sheesh. 

So while yer at it..telling us all how stupid we are about the drugs we take...

just WTF did *you* take that made *you* such a huge dick with an attitude?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 10, 2007)

... he's moved on to the uppers now...


lol j/k

love you all

and use caution with this shit... DEADLY if your stupid or unlucky...


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 11, 2007)

beenthere donethat said:


> Sorry for the bad info jazzman...it was from memory. sheesh.
> 
> So while yer at it..telling us all how stupid we are about the drugs we take...
> 
> just WTF did *you* take that made *you* such a huge dick with an attitude?


BTDT - Sorry about the attitude man. But my penis has always been relatively huge... As far as what I took - try 10 years of my life, and a large piece of my soul. I'm trying to stick to the buds now, and learning to grow, slowly, instead of shoot....

I've written more scripts than most Doctors. That's where my junkie MD comes from. Do NOT make the mistake of thinking that I'm in any way PROUD of my pathetic knowledge. It comes from years of greed and indulgence, and then the inevitable years of pure HELL. I think you know what I'm talking about to some extent. HOW I WISH someone would given me a fuckin clue as to the horrors I was setting myself up for, after that first TASTE. For some, maybe most, there's NO GOING BACK. 

Anyone using: just BE CAREFUL. And be HUMBLE. Please don't trivialize the power of ANY opiate. The body interprets them all in relatively the same way. Pyschologically, and physiologically, chronic use causes the body to adapt (tolerance), and eventually, is programmed to accept the opiate as a necessity for LIFE. There's a fine line between the inevitable physical dependence, and pyschological addiction. The brains Endorphin system eventually stops producing it's own opiates, not to mention, repeated use of external opiates eventually kills off the brains own endorphin receptors. One is left with no natural endorphins, and barely enough receptors to allow the user to achieve even normalcy - no matter how potent the opiate (O>D). Now, with the body having accepted the chronic flood of opiates in the system, even lowering levels slightly results in the body's own natural defense, the "fight or flight" syndrome. As if one stopped BREATHING. That's the hell of addiction. Shitty. 

Just be careful guys. PLEASE. Opiates are stronger than all of us. Some are simply lucky. Don't fool yourself into believing otherwise. Don't take the risk.

Anyone need info or help, just ASK. I may sound like a prick, but I've been through it ALL. And I'll never be truly DONE with it. How fucked is that>?

ALL of the semi-synthetic opiates are incredibly dangerous, and YES, incredibly good. YES< OC is one of the most dangerous, obviously because of the insanely potent levels of Oxycodone available in the higher dose pills. Same with MS Contin. Percocet and Percodan, and yes, Vicodin (Vicodin, Vicodin ES, Vicodin HP, Lortab, Lorcet, Norco, Hycodan, Tussionex, etc.) are just as addictive, but only available with at most 10mg of opiate, and more importantly, are self limiting even for the worst junkie, because of the acetominophen/tylenol, or aspirin with Percodan. Vicodin is what starts an unbelievable amount of people on the road to addiction, and often, to the big "H", and then Methadone. Just becuase anything w/ oxycodone in it is more controlled than vicodin, does NOT mean vics are less addictive. Some people actually PREFER Hydrocodone to Oxycodone. I know I did. Of course, I was only taking 10mg OC. Hycodan (5mg Hydrocodone per tsp, i think), and even better/worse, Tussionex (10mg/tsp) are fucking DANGEROUS. They are the ONLY non triplicate form of pure opiate (no tylenol, etc.), and the ONLY form of Hydrocodone available without tylenol or ibuprofen. The expectorant, or antihistamine in them won't prevent you from chugging away on the liquid orange candy. How fucked is that?
Anyway, time for me to stop rambling. Prob. should've stopped a while back. What can I say? My devastating REGRETS fuel my attitude. DO NOT FUCK WITH THIS STUFF. It's the only way to be sure. PEACE.


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 11, 2007)

jazzman tussionex hc is codeine with promenthazine most of the time.... or some other kind of drug that controls nausea..... and quit it with the attitude. are you coming down now or what? i happen to be very educated about this so why dont you search it? I have degrees in both chemistry and biochemistry.... i am also an opiate user.... who the fuck are you? some low income jackass sitting on his comp pretending like he knows about this....


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 11, 2007)

oh and morphine PHOSPHATE or HCL are the pill forms... when taken wrongly they can produce desired effects but if taken IV or orally in right dose.... it is not one of the more addicting opiates... its the purest form of itself besides heroin..... because once morphine enters your body it IS heroin after breakdown. and is any of the rest of that info false? the answer is no. I am a college grad and youre probably in high school living with mom. youve done the drugs.... you were probably the bottom of the barrel but that doesnt make you educated on what it is you put yourself with to feel better about your probably shitty ass life.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 11, 2007)

much respect, jazzman. I overstepped and "made shit up" as my wife calls it.

Anyone who has come out the other side knows the true gig. I was fortunate my doc freaked on me...and although I would have rather he HELPED me kick and supported my mmj usage...I am glad things came full-circle. I started with the herb and I've returned to the herb.

I wish you well

good luck

bt dt


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> jazzman tussionex hc is codeine with promenthazine most of the time.... or some other kind of drug that controls nausea..... and quit it with the attitude. are you coming down now or what? i happen to be very educated about this so why dont you search it? I have degrees in both chemistry and biochemistry.... i am also an opiate user.... who the fuck are you? some low income jackass sitting on his comp pretending like he knows about this....


Ganzy - Apparently those degrees didn't help bro. I'm not exactly sure how I offended you... maybe you're a junkie in denial? I'm afraid you're wrong, again. And, just out of curiosity, what the fuck does income have to do with opiate addiction? I'm a recovered opiate addict, and simply speaking the truth. I've been clean for a LONG, long time, thanks to God alone. I'm glad you're proud of your degrees, all 2 of them, but it doesn't seem to have helped you. I'm finishing my masters in Jazz performance. My knowledge comes from simple experience. 

Again, this is your second post with bad info. I don't need to search bro. There is NO CODEINE IN TUSSIONEX. Try again. And Tussionex, as I said, contains an antihistamine. Has nothing to do with NAUSEA. At what point did I attack YOU? You've set yourself up to be made an ASS of. My posts were about CONCERN for people enjoying the same shit that took a great toll on me. The more important question at this point, is Who the fuck are YOU? I think I very clearly explained my attitude. You, however, have not. Even worse, you don't seem to know shit. I DO. And I know these things because they fucked up my life. EXPLAIN YOURSELF. OR SHUT THE FUCK UP UNTIL YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> oh and morphine PHOSPHATE or HCL are the pill forms... when taken wrongly they can produce desired effects but if taken IV or orally in right dose.... *it is not one of the more addicting opiates*... its the purest form of itself besides heroin..... because once morphine enters your body it IS heroin after breakdown. and is any of the rest of that info false? the answer is no.* I am a college grad and youre probably in high school living with mom.* youve done the drugs.... you were probably the bottom of the barrel but that doesnt make you educated on what it is you put yourself with to feel better about your probably shitty ass life.


Holy shit bro. Now I know you're an idiot. In high school? Living with Mom? Your apparent education has apparently NOT helped you. Every word that you've posted is laughable, and just plain wrong. If I DID live with mommy, and WAS in high school, WHAT THE FUCK WOULD IT HAVE TO DO WITH MY EXPERIENCE WITH ADDICTION? You have NO clue what the fuck you're talking about. You're talking directly out of your ASS. I'm glad you graduated. Wonderful. Who the fuck cares? You brought this on yourself by being such a prick, and that DESPITE THAT FACT THAT YOUR APPARENT EDUCATION HASN'T HELPED YOU. I'm afraid you're the one who sounds like an immature child. My life, thank God, is prett sweet, now that my opiate experience is OVER. That experience is something I would never wish on anyone, even a dumb ass like yourself. Have you ever even tried morphine? Are you stupid? Is that a statement that you want people to even believe? God forbid someone actually listens to your crazy immature educated ass.

Ganzy, again, you asked for this. I explained my passionate attitude as best I could. GO GET A CLUE, GET SOME LIFE EXPERIENCE, AND PLEASE DON'T POST YOUR FUCKED UP INFO UNTIL YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT. STOP THE IMMATURE RANTS, AND LOW BLOWS. YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME. I, HOWEVER, NOW KNOW QUITE A BIT ABOUT YOU. AS DO ALL THE PEOPLE READING YOUR ABSURD POSTS.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 11, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> haha Okay, there are a few alkaloids that are refined from opium in places like turkey and hungary and shitty places around there.... the important ones are codeine, morphine and then theres thebaine. now, *codeine is used for mild pain relief and also when you have a cough.... we all know the syrup those rappers go on about and we all love it too.... tussionex haha. Morphine is the safest drug ever cause its not as euphoric and shit but it kills pain pretty damn good.* Then theres thebaine...... the one used in the production of oxycodone. some may argue this but its a fact.... there is common misconceptions of what opiates we digest because once in us, it breaks down into things like hydromorphine and shit like that... so people assume thats what we're eating. not true. the answer to what the difference between oxycodone and oxycodone ER (extended release) has been answered.... they just put wax in to slow the metabolism down. Oxycontin is the name Purdue pharm. gave to their oxycodone ER pill. posters are right when they say not to fuck with this.... Its better than you could ever expect so it fucks you so hard in the end.


Forgot about your first incredibly intelligent post. Again with the tussionex, huh? You want ME to search? And that whole "morphine is the safest..." thing, how's that workin' out for ya? Get a clue. Get a refund for those degrees. And stop being such a little bitch. If I offend you, tell me like a fucking adult. If you take issue with something I've said, again, tell me like a MAN, not a fucking child with no brain, who has to resort to "You live with your MOM. You're in HIGH SCHOOL" 

Peace to everyone else. Be careful. BTDT, what up man. Who is this freak?
BOY, that really hurt. So ORIGINAL, too.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 12, 2007)

Just thought I would add that Ive had 3 friends, one which was very close to me die from fucking oxycotton. The shit can easily kill you if your not careful. All three of them went to sleep because they were "tired". Their hearts stopped beating in their sleep and they died.

Just thought I would tell you guys, hopefully your careful with the stuff.


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 12, 2007)

_Each teaspoonful (5 mL) of TUSSIONEX® contains hydrocodone polistirex equivalent to 10 mg hydrocodone bitartrate and chlorpheniramine polistirex equivalent to 8 mg chlorpheniramine maleate._ 

Thats from the tussionex website.... maybe theyre lying? This isnt an allergy medicine... its used for coughs. Codeine is a very successful cough suppressant. It causes nausea so companies put in things like promenthazine and shit like that to get rid of those effects. Generic versoins are available but they all contain codeine. Im not going to come on this site to argue with you but I have one question for you, do you see any successful, rich business men banging OC or base?


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 12, 2007)

To sit here and actually argue with me on a growing info website and reat the way you are reacting right now gives me a little more insight on exactly who the fuck Im speaking with. I know your kind, and to be honest youre just a bunch of rats.... know it alls who have been through hell and back (according to them) being an addict. Now that youve come out which Is good and Im glad you escaped the grasp of addiction, doesnt mean you know really what it is youre talking about.... If that was the case the junkies you see in the city would be experts. I may have gotten too personal and I apoligize, but I bet Im not extemely far off. And please it makes you look so foolish to call me an idiot about this when CLEARLY im right... take 30 seconds to google tussionex and youll see that. and to the morphine thing... its addicting but if it is as addicting as you say.. people with broken arms that attend the hospital every day would be then hooked, we would all be junkies.... thats not how it is so obviously the reason its used in medicine is because it is so safe and one of the less addiciting opiates... I didnt say not addicting at all just one of the less addicting opiates. I hope this ends now because I really think you need to educate yourself a bit more before you start arguing with a person who has a degree in this and spends his life daily studying things like this.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 12, 2007)

Our kind? Wow...thanks so much Ganzy. I guess you musta skipped the chapter in yer big book of knowledge entitled "Compassion for Others"..huh?

To me, minimizing *any* opiate use is foolish and fails to illustrate a deep knowledge and understanding of the substance. Maybe you have scads of "book learning"...but it is apparent your real life experiences are extremely limited...if not non-existent. 

In the end the specific chemical makeup of these drugs means so very little in the realm of addiction. Your comment about morphine is exactly like saying that ya can't become an alcoholic if you only drink beer. 

In the end, alcohol is alcohol no matter what flavor it comes in. 

In the end, if it originates from the poppy the addiction potential is huge.

but hey..if ya wanna believe otherwise and be a fool...that's yer call.

I'm opiate free...so at this point...it's all water under the bridge for me and I'm out of this conversation and on to better things.

be safe all.

bt dt


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 12, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> _Each teaspoonful (5 mL) of TUSSIONEX® contains hydrocodone polistirex equivalent to 10 mg hydrocodone bitartrate and chlorpheniramine polistirex equivalent to 8 mg chlorpheniramine maleate._
> 
> Thats from the tussionex website.... maybe theyre lying? This isnt an allergy medicine... its used for coughs. Codeine is a very successful cough suppressant. It causes nausea so companies put in things like promenthazine and shit like that to get rid of those effects. Generic versoins are available but they all contain codeine. Im not going to come on this site to argue with you but I have one question for you, do you see any successful, rich business men banging OC or base?


Once again, Ganzy, you're making a fool of yourself. You attacked me, remember? And you didn't get "personal", you got stupid. And immature. And NO, they're not lying, you're just an IDIOT. You claim to have a degree, yet you don't know the difference between CODEINE and HYDROCODONE? Even after you had to go to their fucking website?? I'll say it again, there is NO CODEINE IN TUSSIONEX. You haven't been arguing, Ganzy baby, you've simply been WRONG. And again you feel the need to attack me personally. Did you even read the quote you posted? You've backed up the fact that you're talking out of your ASS, and that I was indeed correct. I never said that Tussionex was an allergy medicine. I simply stated that it contains an antihistamine. DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS? I can't believe I have to waste my time correcting you. Didn't you say you have a degree? Are you retarded? I've attacked you for your half-assed information, and have yet to stoop to your level with your personal half-assed attacks. Did you even read that part about "chlorpheniramine"??????? There is also NO ANTI-NAUSEA agent in Tussionex. Your degree should've taught you that, if not your own damn quote. 

I have NO clue what you mean by your last question. I don't bang OC, but I am succesful, and relatively rich. And I am ONLY that by God's GRACE. I'm not sure what that has to do with anything. And how did base come up? More of your insecure, angry, rambling, inaccurate nonsense? And yes, Ganzy, many, many, MANY people, in all walks of life, and all income levels, pop/bang/snort/smoke whatever opiate they can get their hands on. It's called addiction. Are you an addict? I am as well. I've been clean for a long time; is that what bothers you? Or is it something else? Please let me know; you haven't made much sense thus far. Your education should have taught you the difference between Codeine, and a semi-synthetic opiate like Hydrocodone. Your whole pissed off immature argument, personal attacks and all, is based from a stupid, confused mistake. One that you, with those degrees you love so much, should NEVER have made. I know nothing about chemistry. I'm a successful jazz and classical musician, and teacher. I run my own recording studio. My knowledge comes from a disgusting experience which you seem to resent somehow... Now, onto your next fact filled and mature post...


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 12, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> To sit here and actually argue with me on a growing info website and reat the way you are reacting right now gives me a little more insight on exactly who the fuck Im speaking with. I know your kind, and to be honest *youre just a bunch of rats*.... know it alls who have been through hell and back (according to them) being an addict. Now that youve come out which Is good and Im glad you escaped the grasp of addiction, doesnt mean you know really what it is youre talking about.... *If that was the case the junkies you see in the city would be experts.* I may have gotten too personal and I apoligize, but I bet Im not extemely far off. *And please it makes you look so foolish to call me an idiot about this when CLEARLY im right... take 30 seconds to google tussionex and youll see that*. and to *the morphine thing*... its addicting but if it is as addicting as you say.. people with broken arms that attend the hospital every day would be then hooked, we would all be junkies.... thats not how it is so obviously the reason its used in medicine is because *it is so safe and one of the less addiciting opiates...* I didnt say not addicting at all just one of the less addicting opiates. I hope this ends now because I really think you need to *educate yourself a bit more before you start arguing with a person who has a degree in this and spends his life daily studying things like this*.


Ganzy, I truly feel sorry for you. You've made a fool of yourself already, and to keep insisting that your ass backwards info is correct, well, you simply continue to do so. To resort to meaningless and childish name calling speaks volumes about your character, as well as your so called education. Your logic concerning morphine is astonishingly intelligent. You seem to know as little about addiction as you do about opiates. Educate myself? Believe me, I have. You have a degree in "THIS" ?? You've spent your life studying the chemical makeup of Tussionex? Incredible. You were wrong before, and you're wrong now. Is that so hard to come to terms with? If you're struggling with an addiction, as I did for many years, don't hesitate to reach out. Just stop with the vacant and immature attacks, as well as the hateful generalizations about addicts. I'd be happy to have an adult conversation with you. There's no reason to have such anger towards me. I've explained what I was, and what I am. You have not. You began this absurd back and forth with your inane comments. I look forward to you posting again; just be honest about WHAT you are, WHO you are, and WHAT YOU KNOW.


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 12, 2007)

I received a degree in Biochemistry at the University of Texas, and I dont think that I was given a wrongful education at a reputable university...I dont see how you can possibly argue with what I posted off of the company's website? I really just don't understand how theres even an arguement here? I'm stating facts. I realize that some people have different opinions about how dangerous morphine is, but in my opinion it is very safe when used correctly. I'd be interested to hear some one disagree with anything I've said in my posts cause I havent met one educated person that disagrees with me yet.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 13, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> I received a degree in Biochemistry at the University of Texas, and I dont think that I was given a wrongful education at a reputable university...*I dont see how you can possibly argue with what I posted off of the company's website? I really just don't understand how theres even an arguement here?* I'm stating facts. I realize that some people have different opinions about how dangerous morphine is, but in my opinion it is very safe when used correctly. I'd be interested to hear some one disagree with anything I've said in my posts cause I havent met one educated person that disagrees with me yet.


Enough man. PLEASE. Stop wasting my time. Did you bother to even read my previous posts? This is absurd. You have a degree in biochemistry. That's wonderful - be proud. But to not know the difference between Codeine and Hydrocodone, as the chemist you claim to be, is somewhat silly. As I said, in my previous 18 posts, there is NO CODEINE IN TUSSIONEX. THERE IS NO ANTI-NAUSEA drug either. This is not a semantic argument; you're just incorrect. You keep referring to what you posted from their website, but you either haven't read it, or are indeed as uneducated as you keep insisting that I am. Hydrocodone/Antihistamine. End of story. 

As far as morphine being "safe when used correctly"... umm... Yeah, Ganzy. You're correct for once. In fact, there a very few opiates that are LESS safe than morphine "when used correctly". Perhaps Dilaudid and Fentanyl. ANY other legal opiate, WHEN USED CORRECTLY, would be SAFER THAN FUCKING MORPHINE. Biochemist or not, you know very little about opiate addiction. Your whole "hospital visit" scenario was laughable and ridiculous. Morphine addiction not being of epidemic proportions, as OC, AND Vicodin, etc., has NOTHING TO DO WITH MORPHINE BEING SAFE. OR LESS ADDICTIVE. It is a simple matter of AVAILABILITY. Enough said. Now GO AWAY. Or, continue to make a fool of yourself. Just stop encouraging people to try the NEW SAFE, and LESS ADDICTIVE OPIATE: MORPHINE. "I went to the hospital. I got some morphine. I didn't become an addict... I guess that's because it's relatively safe! WOOHOO!!! THAT CODEINE STUFF IS EVIL, AND ADDICTIVE... LET'S GO BANG SOME MORPHINE! GANZY INSISTS THAT IT'S SAFE, AND HE'S A BIOCHEMIST! HE DOESN'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT TUSSIONEX, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO MORPHINE, ......


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 13, 2007)

I didnt realize this was going to turn into a chemistry class but the only difference between hydrocodone and codeine is that one is a natural dirivitave of opium and one is synthetic.... the effects and chemical makeup are almost identical. I quoted the ingredients in tussionex..... one being Chlorpheniramine "CHLORPHENIRAMINE; CODEINE is a long-acting liquid medicine used to treat cough that may occur with throat irritation or the common cold, and symptoms of hay fever or allergies such as runny nose, sneezing, itching of the nose or throat, or itchy watery eyes. Generic Chlorpheniramine; Codeine extended-release suspension is not available." Now to the uneducated eye, this may have not appreared to be codeine, but .... unfortunately for you it is. Now if you want me to further prove you wrong I will... I have suffered with chronic pain for a while now and I can tell you I am very happy my doc is open with giving me pain meds... I see how one with little self control could become addcited, but that doesnt make it dangerous. Views vary... I respect yours. I have no problem discussing the moral and addiction level parts of our convo but please dont sit there and try to prove me wrong about the chemical side to this.... I really do know what I am talking about when it comes to that. I have studied it for long hours. Peace.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 13, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> jazzman *tussionex hc is codeine with promenthazine most of the time.... or some other kind of drug that controls nausea*..... and quit it with the attitude. are you coming down now or what? i happen to be very educated about this so why dont you search it? I have degrees in both chemistry and biochemistry.... i am also an opiate user.... who the fuck are you? some low income jackass sitting on his comp pretending like he knows about this....


Hey Ganzy baby! Glad to hear from you; glad you calmed down, too. Do you remember this post? This is where I took issue with you, and your knowledge. I'm not sure what your last post meant, to be honest. I've been clear in my posts since this started, and simply corrected you, and called you out for your immature, and unfounded, personal attacks. 

Tussionex does not contain any Codeine. Nor does it contain "promenthazine". Or any other drug that controls nausea. Hydrocodone is indeed different from codeine, and I pointed that out very clearly. Hydrocodone is NOT synthetic, like fentanyl, or methadone, as you must know as a chemist. It is semi-synthetic. 

I actually look forward to gaining some knowledge from you. But you, in turn, must do the same, with respect. You posted some very wrong info - I corrected you. That should've been the end of it. I'm going to read your last post again, to try to make some sense of it. After that, let's move on.


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 13, 2007)

the chemical i prevously stated is what is contained in tussionex..... the ingredient is essencially codeine.... if something is altered from its natural state it is then synthetic... it cant be both. Codeine is a direct natural derivitave. hydrocodone is the altered version of codeine. when i said tussionex i was speaking of the general cough syrups used in medicine. companies use different alkaloids in them... i have seen both codeine and hydrocodone used, many times with promenthazine. as you know opiates cause nausea. i dont know of antihistamines used ever in these for they are used soley for cough suppression. Bottom line is that the brand tussionex carries codeine in one of their lines of cough suppressants and the many other companies that produce this product all use different things.... mainly containing hydrocodone and codeine along with other various chemicals... all the companies vary.


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 13, 2007)

another thing jazzman, I dont feel the need to actually go into the chemical structure of these things, for I feel it is uneccesary... on this site i think its perfectly okay to be somewhat vauge when it comes to this.... we dont need to be so specific it sparks arguements between a chemist and a recovered addict that otherwise would get along great im sure.... I wasnt detailed with comments I made and i will continue to not be because theres really no point to go into such great detail. the point I was getting across was that a codeine like substance was in cough suppresants and not oxycodone like was previously thought earlier in the post by others. I was just trying to make a connection to codeine that some others may know which is "lean" or tussionex or whatever generic brand name. people drink it alot medically and recreationally. Theres no need to go any more into the chemical side of any of this I believe a SCIENTIST has cleared this up.... As for the attacks that came about im sorry it wont happen again I myself was on an opiate and was somewhat aggrivated because of the after effects one gets. I'm sure youll understand.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 14, 2007)

Ganzy! Baby! Thanks for the apology man, I appreciate that. In light of your explanation, however, it wasn't even necessary; I understand more than you know. BUT......

As an educated human being, and certainly as a chemist, you seem to be confusing inaccuracy with lack of specificity... Indeed, you seem to be defending - and excusing - your inaccuracy by claiming that you were simply being vague. I don't think I buy that, but if that's the honest truth, well... fair enough. 
Please be specific in the future. More importantly, be _accurate._

_



*if something is altered from its natural state it is then synthetic*

Click to expand...

_


> (wrong)*... it cant be both* (yeah, uhh, wrong)_._


_ (umm, yes, it can. lol at you)_

Wrong. Not vague, not lacking specificity, just wrong. Are you really a chemist? Hydrocodone, as you said, is an altered form of a natural opiate. Therefore, it is SEMI-SYNTHETIC. A chemist should know this! That is the inherent difference which you seem so willing to ignore. NO scientist would refer to HYDROCODONE as Codeine, or vice-versa. Nor would most people who've EVER taken a vicodin, or a Tylenol 3/4. 

*



when i said tussionex i was speaking of the general cough syrups used in medicine. companies use different alkaloids in them... i have seen both codeine and hydrocodone used, many times with promenthazine. as you know opiates cause nausea. i dont know of antihistamines used ever in these

Click to expand...

*


> (wrong, Ganzy baby!)* for they are used soley for cough suppression *(wrong again! yikes)*. Bottom line is that the brand tussionex carries codeine in one of their lines of cough *


*suppressants*

Wrong again.
Tussionex is not a general term, my chemist friend. It is a brand name for a cough syrup which contains - generic or not - Hydrocodone and an ANTIHISTAMINE. And NO, it is not _soley (SP)_ for "cough suppression". Wrong again. And again, it contains NO PROMENTHAZINE. No formulations with hydrocodone DO. That's the point: It's HYDROCODONE, NOT CODEINE. It is a SEMI-SYNTHETIC opiate, created to be much more potent than codeine, mg for mg, and to cause nausea in a much lower percentage of people. 

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am quoting now, Jazzman, from Wikipedia.... these are the uses "
As sedative/hypnotic 
*For preoperative sedation and to counteract postnarcotic nausea* 
*Together with **codeine** or **dextromethorphan** against cough* 
It can be used to increase the activity of opioids. It allows lower opioid doses and decreases their emetic properties. 
As a motion sickness or seasickness when used with Ephedrine or Pseudoephedrine. 
As an antipruritic (pruritus vulvae). 
To combat moderate to severe morning sickness and hyperemesis gravidarum."

Now Jazzman you are really getting in the glue.... I used a brand name when referring to this "mixture" and I suppose I apoligize for that? I didnt realzie how specific I had to be when all I was doing was getting a point across. If you were to look up "Lean" in a place like wikipedia you would find this:
*"Lean* is an illegal recreational drink popular in the hip-hop community of the Southern United States. Its main ingredients are prescription-strength cough syrup containing codeine and promethazine.[1]"

Now Jazzman, I believe I was speaking about Lean originally before you came and decided you were going to try and fight that with what little knowledge you have. I wasnt being scientific, I was using the "slang" terminology that I believed was appropriate for the context i used it in. Yes, Promenthazine can be used as an antihistanmine, BUT the actual use has nothing to do with that since there is many other more effective alternatives. People also have varying opinions about the synthetic vs natural drugs. I myself have the liberty to view this in black and white.... If its altered its synthetic.... period. Now who ever may read this can also have their opinion... in my career whether or not a chemical is labeled synthetic or not has not changed anything. You are just a know it all Jazzman who apparently, doesnt know to much when it comes to this. I am offended you would challenge the fact that I am a chemist because I take pride in my work. You can think what youd like jazzman it doesnt effect me at all.... youve amused me so far with your confident ways and your factual knowledge when in reality you just a bullshitter. Now, Im almost sorry I had to make you look like such a fool.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 14, 2007)

Ganzy1003 said:


> I am quoting now, Jazzman, from Wikipedia.... these are the uses "
> As sedative/hypnotic
> *For preoperative sedation and to counteract postnarcotic nausea*
> *Together with **codeine** or **dextromethorphan** against cough*
> ...


Ganzy! You're all upset again! What happened? 

I have no idea what LEAN is. I don't care; I never referred to it, and neither did you. Your pride and your anger seems to have gotten the best of you. Again, NO, you weren't talking about LEAN, or any other cough medicines. You referred specifically to TUSSIONEX. Just read your own posts. You never had a point. You simply were wrong, and I corrected you. We wouldn't be here if you had simply owned up to a silly mistake, which neither you or I truly care about. 

Should I remind you of your last post? You were wrong about so many things, it's astonishing. Are you currently using? Or abusing? I believe your judgement, not to mention your brain, has been clouded. 

I'm not sure why you posted that info on promethazine...? You're rambling. And making no sense. If you're a chemist, as you claim to be, you never should have referred to Tussionex as a drug containing Codeine and promethazine, as it contains NEITHER. Are you in such a haze that you don't realize that? It was the basis of our "argument". I never said anything about LEAN, or any other cough syrup. Nor did I refer to anything containing Codeine, or promethazine. 

i*



 dont know of antihistamines used ever in these for they are used soley for cough suppression.

Click to expand...

*Tussionex = Hydrocodone and Antihistamine. Were you wrong? Or perhaps just being vague? Or was that slang? 



> *Bottom line is that the brand tussionex carries codeine in one of their lines of cough suppressants*


No, Ganzy, it does not. There is no brand of "TUSSIONEX" that contains codeine. Certainly not an anti-emetic. Your education should have taught you that; with Hydrocodone it's simply not necessary. Being a _semi-synthetic _opiate that was created in an attempt to make a more potent form of it's natural cousin, which would not cause as many adverse reactions, namely, nausea. Not to mention the many people who are allergic to codeine: many can safely consume hydrocodone. 



> *the chemical i prevously stated is what is contained in tussionex..... the ingredient is essencially codeine.... *


No, Hydrocodone is not ESSENCIALLY(sp) Codeine. Are you a chemist or not? Stop using your so called "SLANG" for the benefit of all the uneducated here. It is a very different drug, despite the fact that it is derived from Codeine. Your education should have taught you that. If codeine was in fact ESSENCIALLY hydrocodone, the absurd amount of addicts across the country would ESSENCIALLY be popping Tylenol 3, not Vicodin. And Codein would essenTially be one of the MOST prescribed and abused drug in the country, not vicodin. And YOU, would essencially, be RIGHT. 

Is Codeine essentially Opium? Or is it essentially Morphine? Both of which it is obtained from.....



> *People also have varying opinions about the synthetic vs natural drugs. I myself have the liberty to view this in black and white.... If its altered its synthetic.... period. Now who ever may read this can also have their opinion...*


No, Ganzy. No. I'm sorry, but there is no opinion at issue here. You have the liberty to be WRONG. And incredibly stubborn. Codeine is a classified as a _naturally occurring _opiate. Do you actually KNOW THAT? Or are you simply unwilling to admit it, as it would hurt your ego? Hydrocodone is a semi-synthetic opiate, as it was synthesized FROM a _naturally_ occurring opiate. That is not my OPINION, it is a simple fact. Ganzy, I'm NOT enjoying this. If it makes you feel better to believe the delusion that your are somehow 
making a fool of me, well, more power to you. Fantasy can be FUN! So you insist that you're a chemist: wonderful. This, however, is simple pharmacology; there are no opinions to be considered here. When an opiate is synthesized without extraction from a naturally occurring opiate, it is then a true synthetic opiod. Fentanyl, Methadone, etc... 

Let's be sure to keep this going Ganzy baby! I'm slowly, but surely, beginning to ENJOY being made such a fool of.


----------



## Hom3gr0wn (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah i agree with titty...i have snorted both contin and codone(not recomended) and those contin are usually stronger than the codone. The contin is basicaly man made heroin


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 15, 2007)

Alright Jazzman, I've heard enough of what you have to say, youre really just looking for an arguement.... I said what the rappers go on about.... referring to the cough medicine known to many of us as "tuss". now, if you really want to go on about this fine, but Im done with this arguement. Youre a know it all who doesnt know a thing.... if you were to actually look into this you would quickly find you were wrong. You obviously dont want to look into it or we wouldnt be going on about this. Think what youd like, I dont care.... The people reading this will find what I have said to make complete sense. YOuve been shown to know nothing about this and furthermore, youve been shown to be a complete jerk to actually argue about what I said... when I used slang that was, yes, ingnorant. But who cares Jazzman? I know that Im right and you think you are, thats the difference here. anyone who has any doubt whatsoever can look it up just to confirm what I said. Dont look for me to post again on this, because my point was made.


----------



## phr33k (Jul 17, 2007)

Whats the difference between the two?


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jul 17, 2007)

between which?


----------



## Hom3gr0wn (Jul 18, 2007)

contin has straight traces of opium....codone is purely man made traces of opium


----------



## Hom3gr0wn (Jul 18, 2007)

hence contin being the stronger of the two


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope. They are the same drug. (as stated previously in this thread)

Oxycontin is the timed released version
Oxycodone IR is the non-timed release version

Oxycodone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

Well shit, if it comes from Wikipedia, I believe it dammit, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2007)

Jazzman said:


> What's up my Opiate friends - Midgrade, nice job setting people straight. Just reading this thread has me lmao, there's so much BAD info... People have to be much more careful - as most of us know, this stuff can take over you LIFE. For YEARS. Of course, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, but... Percocet is definitely NOT codEIne. LOL. As you said, OxyContin is simply time released Oxycodone, just as MS Contin is time released Morphine Sulfate; Percocet is just Oxycodone with 325mg of Tylenol/Acetominiphen.
> And, uhh... Lortab, Vicodin, and Norco are BRAND names for Hydrocodone/Tylenol mixes. Vicodin: 5mg Hydrocodone/500mg Tylenol. Lortab: umm... same thing, but also a 10mg Hydrocodone/650mg Tylenol pill. Norco: 10mg Hydrocodone/325mg Tylenol. Norco is the most recent to go generic, and the rest have been around for a while.
> Why the hell do people want to make oxycodone sound like a manageable drug?? WTF? OxyContin is Oxycodone with some fucking plastic in it. Same damn drug! Of course, since Oxycodone is only available 5 and 10mg strengths (and 2.5 now?), and OxyContin came out with doses up to 160mg in ONE DAMN PILL (discontinued a while back, I believe), there's a crazy HYPE to the OC, but it's the same shit. Addicts don't care if they have to take 1 pill or 20. Just be careful guys..... Sorry for the rant. PEACE. Anyone out there NOT in chronic pain, just don't Fuck around. Opiates can steal 10 years of your life before you even BLINK....................................


Thank you.....saved me alot of typing.....and my blood pressure is going down. people, listen to this man, he knows what he is talking about on the drug info. She may not be happy with only ten years of your life....oppiates have been my constant companion since an auto accident in 75[im 50 now] and I'd never did drugs before, but have not been able to stop because of chronic pain, without meds my quality of like is like 7%. If you are going to use drugs...you can grt a pdr, use one online, ect...just don't waste your life.
Methadone and Oxtcoyin are both very dangerous drugs...I take 160 mg. of methadone each day, 4 40mg. waffers. My best friend died on it and xanax Dec. 17th 07. Ya'll take care.. peace


----------



## lessthanwill22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oxycodone is the name of the drug while Oxycottin is a brand of the drug. Percocet is the same this but not as strong as oxycodone. There is a stronger tylonol called Tylonol with Codine, it is weaker then oxycodine but stronger then extra strength tylonol. Those are perscription only. I wouldnt recomend this pill shit anyway. They are all bad ideas. Stick to the natural shit like weed. If its artificial its not worth it. Plus they are all addictive.


----------



## fat sam (Feb 17, 2009)

watson 824 is a perc not codene


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2009)

*Watson "824":*
Watson Pharmaceutical

7.5 milligrams Oxycodone
&
500 milligrams Acetaminophen (tylenol)

It is a white, scored, oblong (more or less oval shaped) with Watson 824 on one side and no inscription on the other side. 

(This isn't what is in vicodin, I read that earlier, this is the shit in Roxicet, Percocet, and Oxycontin. Vicodin is hydrocodone and acetaminophen and much more weak than oxycodone). 

You can separate the oxycodone from the acetaminophen via Cold Water Extraction (search the forum for this).


----------



## Black SS (May 26, 2009)

Hom3gr0wn said:


> hence contin being the stronger of the two


 *WRONG!!!*


----------



## Black SS (May 27, 2009)

lessthanwill22 said:


> Oxycodone is the name of the drug while Oxycottin is a brand of the drug. _Percocet is the same this but not as strong as oxycodone_.


 *WRONG!!!*


----------



## Joeymorphinex33 (May 27, 2009)

Oxycontin is synthetic heroin. I used to use that shit a lot. Not really worth it. It is fun if you just want to chill. but dude, it goes from being the weekend warrior to injecting that shit. dont do it.

oxycodone is percocet.

{I used to be a huge ass opiate addict.}


----------



## Just asking (Jan 25, 2011)

@Joeymorphinex33 I saw your post and maybe you can answer a question for me. My Dr. had me taking Oxycodone HCL-APAP 10/650 two times a day. My new prescription is Oxycodone HCL 5 mg tablets 2 tablets twice a day. Is there any difference? Thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2012)

I made some oxycotton once. When it was dry, it made a satisfying "foosshh". cn


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2012)

Ganzy1003 said:


> haha Okay, there are a few alkaloids that are refined from opium in places like turkey and hungary and shitty places around there.... the important ones are codeine, morphine and then theres thebaine. now, codeine is used for mild pain relief and also when you have a cough.... we all know the syrup those rappers go on about and we all love it too.... tussionex haha. Morphine is the safest drug ever cause its not as euphoric and shit but it kills pain pretty damn good. Then theres thebaine...... the one used in the production of oxycodone. some may argue this but its a fact.... there is common misconceptions of what opiates we digest because once in us, it breaks down into things like hydromorphine and shit like that... so people assume thats what we're eating. not true. the answer to what the difference between oxycodone and oxycodone ER (extended release) has been answered.... they just put wax in to slow the metabolism down. Oxycontin is the name Purdue pharm. gave to their oxycodone ER pill. posters are right when they say not to fuck with this.... Its better than you could ever expect so it fucks you so hard in the end.




Morphine not as euphoric? I beg to differ, it is, in my opinion the most euphoric of all the opiates bar none. It is more clear, more smooth, more effervescent, it is the velvet glove over the iron fist, it transcends all the others, including, in my opinion, heroin (yes yes, I know it breaks down to morphine in the body but the high - again, in my opinion - is ponderous and weighty, lending far more to an instant nod than pure morphine).


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2012)

Ganzy1003 said:


> oh and morphine PHOSPHATE or HCL are the pill forms... when taken wrongly they can produce desired effects but if taken IV or orally in right dose.... it is not one of the more addicting opiates... its the purest form of itself besides heroin..... because once morphine enters your body it IS heroin after breakdown. and is any of the rest of that info false? the answer is no. I am a college grad and youre probably in high school living with mom. youve done the drugs.... you were probably the bottom of the barrel but that doesnt make you educated on what it is you put yourself with to feel better about your probably shitty ass life.



Dude, you are going on and on a out your being a college grad but unless you graduated with q chem or pharm degree you don't necessarily know what is going on. Seems most of what you say is accurate but you have the morphine->heroin thing backwards. Diacetyl morphine is metabolized into morphine - 

Once in the brain, it then is deacetylated variously into the inactive 3-monoacetylmorphine and the active 6-monoacetylmorphine (6-MAM), and then to morphine, which bind to &#956;-opioid receptors, resulting in the drug's euphoric, analgesic (pain relief), and anxiolytic (anti-anxiety) effects; heroin itself exhibits relatively low affinity for the &#956; receptor.[SUP][53][/SUP] Unlike hydromorphone and oxymorphone, however, administered intravenously, heroin creates a larger histamine release, similar to morphine, resulting in the feeling of a greater subjective "body high" to some, but also instances of pruritus (itching) when they first start using.[SUP][54][/SUP]


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2012)

Hom3gr0wn said:


> yeah i agree with titty...i have snorted both contin and codone(not recomended) and those contin are usually stronger than the codone. The contin is basicaly man made heroin



Wow - oxy contin and codone are the same, one is time release, the other is not. Heroin is "man made heroin" being that heroin is a semi-sythetic drug just as oxy is. I do agree however that (IN MY OPINION) oxycodone is more and more quickly habit forming. From that I get the sense that it will likely be more quickly addicting as well. Oh, and if you are going to snort, you are better off with t he codone which in all likelihood is some form or IR or instant release.


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2012)

JAYSUS! the misinformation running around here - when the correct information is just a google search (or yahoo - as yahoo doesn't track searches) away!

I have (or had - as I find it wise not to hang with the guy any more) who performs diversion services - he purchases opiates from people who need the money as much or perhaps more than they need their prescirbed drugs and then sells them to wealthy execs who find recreational value in the products he sells.


He collects fine wine, I collect fine cigars - a nice pairing. We have had many discussions over drug use and drug preference. He has "clients" who will only purchase brand name hydro codone, even though he vends the other cheaper. He has clients who will only purchase the original norco even though many other companies produce 10/325's. he has folk who will get percoset only, even though he sells Oxy 5 and 10 IR. He has folks who will not buy his 40 mg OP even though it is cheaper than getting 4 IR 10's. (that might make a bit of sense actually, but they could learn to defeat the matrix)

The short of all of this is that these folk were either prescribed one of these substances or given one and they never, never thought to do a little research to find out what the HELL IT WAS THEY were taking. They attached their buzz not to the substance within the formulation but to the pill itself.

They committed the sort of sin that many times results in visits to the ER or the morgue. KNOW what the hell you are eating, know the formulations, don't depend on drug user myths and for god sake don't dispense your myths to others as fact.

Oxycodone is not "sythetic heroin", Oxycodone is not a pure sythetic and heroin is not a purely "natural" substance. Oxycontin is a brand name of Oxydodone with a time release mechanism. That mechanism no longer works as a slow release enteric coating but as a matrix - so no amount of "rubbing the time release coating off " will change the effect of the new formulation.

Time release is not instant release, cough syrup has a variety of forumulations even when they go under a non-generic name as the laws surrounding over the counter medications are different in different couuntries.

I make it a point to know what I put into my mouth, nose or veins - all of it, that is the only way I can assess the risk and the reward and it isn't as though this stuff is easy. I have been a long time since I had to reference a my expensive PDRs, the internet is here so you don't have to spend that money.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 19, 2012)

Well that's because you have, and more importantly USE, a brain Canndo. It upsets me that there are so many people who know almost nothing about what they put in their bodies, while acting like experts. It's not like you need to go out and get a PhD in pharmacology. The information is freely available and not hard to find.


----------



## opanaobama (Dec 23, 2012)

There is a lot of misinformation about Oxycontin / Oxycodone here. Oxycontin contains Oxycodone only. Therefore, both are the same thing. Good luck to you and enjoy.


----------



## tyedyed60 (Dec 26, 2012)

Dude what u have is perkocet, or perkodan, its almost the same as hydrocodone aka vicoden. There both really the same thing, I should know cause I eat over 40 of the # 10's every day & have done it for over 21 yrs, the only difference is u can shoot the perkodan, the going rate for the 7. 5 is around 3 bucks each


----------



## The Red (Dec 26, 2012)

midgradeindasouth said:


> Oxycontin is time released oxycodone.
> 
> Lortab, Vicodin, and Norco are generic names for Hydrocodone.
> Acetaminaphen=Tylenol.
> ...


You were correct on everything except Percocet being codeine. It's oxycodone and acetaminophen.


----------



## The Red (Dec 26, 2012)

God jesus fuck!!! Oxycontin is oxycodone continuous release hence the "contin" in the name. Oxycodone is the main ingredient in Percocet, oxycontin, roxicet, etc. Vicodin is hydrocodone. Opana's are oxymorphone which is similar to morphine. Basically oxycodone is heroin and morphine even more so. Learn yo self!


----------



## slowbus (Dec 29, 2012)

oxycontin 80 bucks/oxycodone 2 bucks


----------

